# Remington 700 BDL SS vs SPS SS



## cammer55 (Aug 9, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me the difference between the old BDL SS (discontinued in 2004) model 700 vs the newer SPS SS? Cabelas is having a deal with the SPS SS DM this weekend for $499, but I found a lightly used 1997 BDL SS DM with leupold rings and mount for $530. Looking to purchase my first rifle and dont know which is the better option. Thanks!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Cant say as to the pre-2004 BDLs, but there is zero difference in the SPS's from new BDL's as far as action/barrel (the important stuff) and trigger. The SPS has a el-cheapo stock and that bead blasted "matte" finish. Thats about the only difference.


----------

